# Completely disable start menu



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Problem*:
I'm kind of having some trouble guys, I basically butchered my start menu (on purpose, this isn't the problem) so it's basically useless, there's like.. 2 shortcuts there and those are useless.

I need to know how to completely disable the start menu for good, I assume it can be done using the registry so I did a quick Google check and null. Any help is much appreciated.

*Summary*:
Completely disable start menu

*System Specifications - Hardware*:
There's really no point in posting since it's irrelevant - but I posted as much as I'm able under "My System" to your left.

*Operating System*: 
Windows 7 RC1 x86

Thanks guys.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Im not certain you can eliminate it, but you can cripple it to the point where it is all but useless from here in Vista.
GPEDIT
userconfig\admin templates\start menu and task bar.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

Navigate to the following key in the registry using regedit:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
```
Export the key to your desktop to create a .reg file for recovery.

Delete the registry key and reboot. The start menu will be disabled.

To restore the registry key an therefore the start menu. Double click the reg file you created on the desktop. No reboot is needed.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, pofolks!

I successfully found the registry key's directory and children but when I try and delete I get the following error which can be viewed *here*.

No luck, any more ideas?


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

You may need to take full control of the key in permissions same as for a file. Alternatively, you can delete it by putting a dash in front of the hkey in the reg file. Follow the instrustions here:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310516

It would look like this to delete the key:

```
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}]
@="Start Menu Pin"
```
Instead of like this to add the key:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}]
@="Start Menu Pin"
```


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not understanding what you're saying, when I'm editing the reg, I can't see the prefix, only the key itself so.

Also, I can't edit the permissions, I'm getting errors like crazy saying it's not permitted - which is redundant but funny.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, now I understand. I used Notepad to edit the exported key, then inserts the hyphen where it's needed, it was successfully added apparently (so I assume it "overwrite" the previous data) so I'm going to be restarting.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

Attached is a reg file to delete the key.

View attachment a2a.rar


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, I haven't tried the attachment yet, but I restarted and it failed.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I tried the attachment, and it failed. I restarted, and it failed.

First of all, lets get something straight : You know I'm trying to completely disable the menu, right? Just to save us both some time, I want it all gone - not even visible.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

When you click the start orb it will do nothing. No start menu will be displayed.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah, I'm clicking all over it :laugh: It's showing programs, shut down, etc. Like usual.

Thanks for your help BTW


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

I checked the file I attached and it is working. Go to thr registry key and see if it is deleted. Not much more I can tell you. That is the key that has to be deleted. Until it is deleted it will not work.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Weird, The keys are still there.


----------



## Pipps (Jun 3, 2008)

I am trying to achieve exactly the same thing - to completely remove the start menu.

I enter regedit and delete the registry key:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
```
When I restart my system, I receive no error messages. Everything starts-up fine.

However, my full start menu is still functioning exactly the same as before. It has not changed in any way.

Please help!


----------



## Nighty666 (May 17, 2010)

Pipps said:


> I am trying to achieve exactly the same thing - to completely remove the start menu.
> 
> I enter regedit and delete the registry key:
> 
> ...


Same happend to me. Del. Key + Reboot. Key is deleted (I search thru registry), but "Start Menu" is still there and work normal on a click. (( 
My System was: Windows 2008 R1

Regards

Nighty666


----------

